# (اكبر مفاجاة في تاريخ ملتقى المهندسين العرب 2008)



## ايمن جمال (21 مايو 2008)

الان يمكنك تعلم كيفية الرفع المساحي فقط باستخدام جهاز Set 3000

ببرنامج صورة طبق الاصل لزرائر الجهاز في الset 3000
يجعلك تتدرب على الرفع المساحي على الكمبيوتر دون الحاجة لوجود الجهاز
قم بتحميله من الرابط التالي
http://rapidshare.com/files/116474627/Sokkia_Set_3000.rar

وللامانة لست صاحب البرنامج و الموضوع منقول
والشكر كل الشكر لمن قاموا بتصميمة ولمن ساهموا في اخراجه
واعتقد ان هذا صدقة جارية لهم ولمن نشره

مع تحياتي
المهندس / ايمن سعيد محمد الجمال (مصري مقيم بالامارات)


----------



## boumehdi.khaled (21 مايو 2008)

merciiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii


----------



## مرادعبدالله (21 مايو 2008)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## السندباد المساحي (22 مايو 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا يائخي الكريم 

ان اريد الا الاصلاح ان استطعت


----------



## لهون جاف (22 مايو 2008)

أكمل مجهودك المشكور وضعه على موقع 4sharde لكي يتسنى لنا من التحميل بدون اشتراك كون العراق ومع الاسف ليس لديه credit card system مع تحياتي


----------



## الامير المصري (22 مايو 2008)

*جزاكم الله خيرا*

جزاكم الله كل خير واعانكم علي تقديم ما فيه الخير للناس اجمعين 
بارك الله فيكم 
​


----------



## سبع الليل (22 مايو 2008)

تحت التجربة وشكراً لك مقدماً


----------



## sosohoho (22 مايو 2008)

can you changes the link plez.......................thanks


----------



## محمد صلاح سعيد (25 مايو 2008)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## g_madani (26 مايو 2008)

مشكور على هذه الصراحة


----------



## ايمن جمال (31 مايو 2008)

مشكور يا جماعة


----------



## مهندس دعم فني (31 مايو 2008)

يوجد عندي برنامج توبكون


----------



## عاشق الامواج (10 يونيو 2008)

حياك الله و حيانا وجعل الجنه وجعل الجنه مسواك ومسوانا


----------



## عاشق الامواج (10 يونيو 2008)

تحيا مصر والمصريين


----------



## ورد النيل (10 يونيو 2008)

وبارك الله فيك والشكر كل الشكر لمن قاموا بتصميمة


----------



## alileith (10 يونيو 2008)

بارك الله فيك على هذه الجهود وخاصة انه اكبر فائدة للمهندسين وخصوصا الذي لم يتم تدريبهم على هذا


----------



## م/ صلاح اليوسفي (11 يونيو 2008)

مو راضى يفتح عندنا نفس المشكله 4sharde
ما يفتح فى اليمن


----------



## محمود الانشائى (12 يونيو 2008)

رائعععععععععععععععععععععععععع


----------



## رضا خيواني (19 يونيو 2008)

مشكور بارك الله فيك


----------



## المساح10 (20 يونيو 2008)

مشكور على المجهود


----------



## ROUDS (22 يونيو 2008)

محاولات التحميل مستمره وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## سامي زكي محمد (22 يونيو 2008)

انا ياجماعة مش قادر احمل ياريت حد يدلني طريقة التحميل


----------



## الدمشيتى (22 يونيو 2008)

قال إبراهيم بن الأدهم : "من عرف ما يطلب هان عليه ما يبذل ، 
و من أطلق بصره طال أسفه ، و من أطلق أمله ساء عمله ، و من أطلق لسانه قتل نفسه "
وقال : " ما صدق الله عبد أحب الشهرة بعلم أو عمل أو كرم "


----------



## الدمشيتى (22 يونيو 2008)

برنامج لدوائر التحكم الألى الكهربي


----------



## الدمشيتى (22 يونيو 2008)

ساعدونى وفققم الله


----------



## الدمشيتى (22 يونيو 2008)

أريدو أن أتعلم وأن أتعرف على محبى العلم


----------



## باكير (26 يونيو 2008)

الله يجزيك كل خير و شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## الفازع (28 يونيو 2008)

الله يحفظك ويوفقك


----------



## حسام سمير السيد (10 أغسطس 2008)

شكرا ليك ولكن لا توجد ملفات للتحميل نرجوا معالجة الخطاء


----------



## MOAIYED (10 أغسطس 2008)

السلام​نعم يستحق التثبيت 
:15:


----------



## رمضان إسماعيل (10 أغسطس 2008)

*مشكور يا غالى ... أرجو رفع البرنامج على موقع غير الرابيد*


----------



## garary (11 أغسطس 2008)

مشكور وبارك الله فيك


----------



## garary (11 أغسطس 2008)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## sosohoho (11 أغسطس 2008)

اذا كان هناك شرح او توضيح لتوب كون فارجو من الاخوة انزالة على الموقع


----------



## سهم الشرق (12 أغسطس 2008)

ألف شكر للمجهود المقدر للشباب و بدوام التوفيق و النجاح


----------



## مصطفى الجمل (12 أغسطس 2008)

التصميم الهندسي للطرق


----------



## سامر محمد سامر (13 أغسطس 2008)

شكراً أخي علي جهدك ولكن الرابط لا يعمل..................


----------



## المسااح (13 أغسطس 2008)

روعه وياليت يكون فيه شرح


----------



## منذر محسن (15 أغسطس 2008)

بارك الله فيكم يا أخوان


----------



## عمار شاكر محمود (15 أغسطس 2008)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## دفع الله حمدان هجو (15 أغسطس 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا علي هذا المجهود


----------



## محمد على خميس (15 أغسطس 2008)

الى المهندس ايمن جمال
هذا البرنامج الذى تعرضه هو من برمجتى الخاصة ولست اعرف كيف وصل لك 
ارجوك دلنى كيف وصل اليك هذا البرنامج مع العلم انى الان سارى فى تكملته
من فضلك دلنى كيف وصل اليك هذا البرنامج
وشكرا


----------



## ساجدسامح (22 أغسطس 2008)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## ابو معاذ وسارة (22 أغسطس 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## م وائل حسنى (22 أغسطس 2008)

الواضح ان البرنامج فية شيئ
انا مش عارف انزلة ممكن يكون الخطأعندى
فارجوا من المهندس ايمن التوضيح حتى استطيع الاستفادة منة وجعلة الله فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## حسام يونس (23 أغسطس 2008)

يا ريت ترفعة علي موقع اخر 
ولك الشكر
جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## منذر محسن (23 أغسطس 2008)

بارك الله فيكم وين الرابط


----------



## مزن محمود (23 أغسطس 2008)

thaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaanks 4 u &4 designer


----------



## انوبيس (28 أغسطس 2008)

شكراااااااااااااااا


----------



## عمو تامر (29 أغسطس 2008)

تشكر يا هندس 
لك الجزاء و الاجر انت و من رفعه على النت قبلك


----------



## الاسهم الاخضر (29 أغسطس 2008)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## اياد العبودي (29 أغسطس 2008)

مشكوووووووووووووور


----------



## hhmz42 (30 أغسطس 2008)

مشكور على هذه البرنامج


----------



## محمدين علي (26 سبتمبر 2008)

جزاكم الله كل الخير


----------



## falconsky2008 (2 أغسطس 2010)

جزاك الله كل الخير


----------



## ابو عباده المصري (2 أغسطس 2010)

الاخ الكريم شكرا علي مجهودك الكبير وبارك الله فيك


----------



## ghadasayed (25 نوفمبر 2010)

شكرآ جزيل


----------



## ahmadj5 (25 نوفمبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك و جزاك الله خير


----------



## المهندس رحم (26 نوفمبر 2010)

جزاك الله كل خير وتقبل تحياتي


----------



## medhat abdo (27 نوفمبر 2010)

شكرا جزيلا وجارى التحميل


----------



## mahmoud hagagy (27 نوفمبر 2010)

thank you very much


----------



## هانى صابر محمد (27 نوفمبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك


----------

